# Paprika free rubs?



## tombigbee (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone know of any paprika-free rub recipes for pork ribs?
I don't dislike paprika really, just want a new direction in flavor.
I'm not interested in anything spicy hot, either. The best ribs I've eaten over the years had no such component to their flavor.
Any help or ideas appreciated as usual!


----------



## lamar (Dec 28, 2015)

You can always use the KISS method.   SPOG.   Mix it up to your taste and add any other spices you would like.  There is no rule about what to use or what not to use.  Do it your way.

Good luck

Lamar


----------



## tombigbee (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks. That looks like a good one to try.


----------



## joe black (Jan 1, 2016)

Welcome from SC.   This recipe looks good.  Give it a try sometime without the last 3 ingredients.   Good luck,   Joe


----------



## tombigbee (Jan 1, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> Welcome from SC.   This recipe looks good.  Give it a try sometime without the last 3 ingredients.   Good luck,   Joe



Was there an attachment? Not seeing a recipe.


----------



## joe black (Jan 2, 2016)

I was referring to the recipe that bbq-rubz posted at #3 above.


----------



## tombigbee (Jan 2, 2016)

Figured that out after the fact. Thanks.
So,you think it's better without the last three? I agree on the cayenne. As I said, when I think of great tasting ribs, it doesn't include spicy heat, and I don't think it adds to the flavor. Don't really know about the other two.


----------

